# dipper



## lletraferida

Bună ! 

Am de tradus _dipper_, un termen tehnic. Este o componentă a unui excavator. Contextul este:

The vehicle is (nume comercial) rail conversion of road exacavator, with 1.8 m boom, 3.13 m artic and 2.1 m dipper. 

M-am gândit să spun 
Vehiculul 	este (nume comercial) conversie pentru cale ferata a unui excavator rutier 	cu un braț de 1,8 m, articulație de 3,13m și un braț de afundare 	de 2,1 m. 

Nu sunt sigură că aceștia sunt termenii tehnici corecți. Vreo sugestie ? 

Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

Nu cred să ajute cine ştie ce, da' decât de loc 

Excavatoru'  englezului are un braţ articulat făcut din două bucăţi după cum ai dedus  deja: o bucată legată de cabină (între cabină şi articulatie) care se  cheamă boom (acelaşi lucru e şi la macarale) şi o bucată care leagă boomul  de cupă, şi care se chemă dipper/fore-boom (ceva detalii cu poze poţi  găsi aici).

Având în vedere că boomul e de obicei mai mare (dar nu  aici!) ai putea folosi braţul mare pentru boom şi braţul cupei pentru  dipper. Nu ştiu ce facem cu "artic"-ul: s-ar putea să fie prescurtarea  de la "articulated?": boom 1.8 m + dipper 2.1 m ar avea o lungime totală  de 3.9 m dar cum articulăţia nu pare să permită alinierea perfectă a  celor două braţe, e plauzibil ca lungimea totală a braţului articulat  (artic) să fie de numai 3.13 m...

Dacă n-are sens ce zic, e de la febră - gripa de sfârşit de iarnă 

Later,
.


----------



## lletraferida

Bună ziua, 

Mulțumesc pentru răspuns. 

Am găsit dipper = godeu 

*GODÉU,* _godeuri,_ s. n. *I. 1.* Cupă de metal care se montează la aparatele de ridicat sau de transportat materiale și care se încarcă și se descarcă automat. *2.* Mic recipient din material izolant, folosit pentru realizarea unor legături electrice. *II.* Fald la o rochie, la o draperie etc. – Din fr. *godet.* 
        Sursa: DEX '98         (1998)          |                         Adăugată de        gall                     | Semnalează o greșeală                     | Permalink 


Mulțumesc și pentru precizări. Desigur, sunt foarte utile. 
Sănătate ! (Și e bine că puteți spune "sfârșit de iarnă", la noi iarna pare ori că de-abia începe, ori că nu se va sfârși niciodată). 

O zi bună !


----------



## farscape

Zic și eu  Cupa excavatorului e cupă iar brațele sunt brațe. Citat din articolul de mai sus: "...has a two-limbed arm with a digging bucket on its end. The limbs are called the boom and the dipper; the dipper holds the bucket." Adică bucket = cupă.


Mulțumesc de urări, azi parcă e mai bine 


.


----------

